# mysql datentyp aus anderen datenbank definieren

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich mir z.B. eine Adress Datenbank erstelle.

Anrede

Name

Adresse

Postleitzahl

Ort

Dann kann die Anrede nur aus

Herr

Frau

Firma

bestehen.

Ich wuerde ganz gerne fuer die Anrede eine eigene Tabelle (anreden) erstellen und diese dann Verknuepfen.

So dass ich dann in der Tabelle aus drei Anreden waehlen kann (einen eigenen Datentyp).

Wenn ich spaeter eine vierte Anrede hinzufuegen moechte, gehe ich in die Tabelle anreden und mache

dort noch Familie dabei und kann dann aus vier Anreden waehlen.

Ich habe mir die Tabellen mit OOBase erstellt und wuerde das ganz gerne damit auch bewerkstaelligen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## manuels

Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Was ist denn genau deine Frage?

----------

## JoHo42

Wie kann ich die Tabellen in eine Beziehung bringen.

Am Besten in OOBase da ich in einem Formular anrede auswaehlen kann und nicht eingeben muss.

Gruss Joerg

----------

